
Ask HN: Is there an Open source alternative to AutoML? - hsikka
Is there an open source, transparent tool like Google AutoML that allows us to use NAS to build interesting and well performing neural networks?<p>Would this be something that people would find useful?
======
source99
Fast.ai is close.

What is NAS?

